# Buy RCM loader/injector in UK



## newgen2005 (Sep 8, 2019)

Can anyone recommend anywhere to buy a RCM Loader in the UK, or anywhere that takes PayPal? Looking for one like above.

Thanks


----------



## switchjustswitch (Sep 25, 2019)

I always recommend Elewelt, I bought them in Germany, its ok


----------



## larrypretty (Oct 14, 2019)

newgen2005 said:


> View attachment 178930 Can anyone recommend anywhere to buy a RCM Loader in the UK, or anywhere that takes PayPal? Looking for one like above.
> 
> Thanks


I bought my bother the RCM Loader one from this site with 10-day shipping to UK, they use the Yodel Carrier, but they only take Master card rather than paypal when I ordered.


----------

